# Casting Golf Balls



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Any1 ever try casting a golf ball?A golf ball is about 4oz?vs a baseball...which I assume is about 6-8oz.

Well not try to be funny,but I live behind a golf course and I have plenty of golf balls(there are no Tiger Woods or Ernie Ells @ this golf course.... )So instead of wasting a perfectly good baseball,can a golf ball serve the same purpose?


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i checked on the weight of a golf ball and USGA rules state a golf ball can't weight more that 1.6 ozs, a little light. I like the idea instead of a baseball, I have quite a few I wouldn't mine hacking up a few to practice with.


----------



## GORD4862 (Jan 7, 2003)

Baseballs weigh 5.2 ozs.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Need to get my hand calibrated,I don't think I should waste my time casting 1.6 oz....Any1 wanna trade golf balls for baseballs?


Thanxs!


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*yes they do*

Someone on this board uses two golf balls. Maybe, he'll speak up on this topic.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Try these.










Components - 1 bicycle spoke, 1 golf ball & 1 Gemini sinker body weighing 3oz.
Drill a hole though the golf ball, thread the golf ball onto the spoke and the sinker.


----------



## VA-Apraisr (Jul 31, 2001)

*Oouch!!! Looks lethal!*

My reason for baseball was for safety in case of snap-offs. That things looks like it would drop a 200lb deer in his tracks! I see the reason for the ball to avoid burying in the turf and on a clear field, so have at it. Most of my casting is in the local parks or football fields where many dogs are walked. At least they can try a catch those flying baseballs without much damage.


----------



## shogun (Jan 24, 2003)

In Hawaii, we use golf balls for fishing at night for "menpachi" or soldier fish. These are usually caught in rocky areas & golf balls are used instead of lead because they sink slowly & are less likely to get stuck.


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*golf balls...*

allow you to practice with a smaller rod. Try using 2 golf balls together(around 3oz's). It is different, but IMO has been fun. They don't stick in the ground and therefore can be reeled in like a baseball. pelican man


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "shogun",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

We've (UKSF) have used these to great effect when doing casting demo's in the last 2-3 years. Whilst being visable to the public eye and able to get them back without them getting stuck, there is no need to detune your existing casting reels.

Over grass they have been tested to around 740', they fly straight and the change is like casting a 175gm rather than there 130gm mass - due to air resisitance.

The black ones show up well against the sky.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll bring some of these on the feild 2morrow.


----------

